# Motorcycle Racing Enthusiasts



## Cruzz_33 (10/4/17)

Thought I'd create this thread for all the vapers that follow motor cycle racing.

Since I'm on the forum most of the day ,I thought that I might aswell create an off topic thread regarding my absolute favourite sport and hobby!

Feel free to post who your favourite riders are , thoughts on races,riders,bikes etc and anything else relating to the subject!

My favourite riders:
All time favourite- Gary McCoy
Moto-Gp: Marc Marquez but with Johann Zarco now in Moto-gp it's a tough decision.
Moto-2 : Brad Binder
Moto-3: Daz Binder
SBK: Jonathan Rea
WSS: Shez Morias

If any vapers are attending any of the Super-GP events this year let me know , will be awesome to meet some like minded vapers !


----------

